# Articles on Dominance Theory



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

I read these articles. Basic good information shortcomings of the dominance theory

http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/dominance statement.pdf

Have a great day!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

That link is corrupt, I think. I get nothing.


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

The website is temporarily out of whack


----------

